#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Outlook Formatting & Functions >  >  Outlook crashes upon start up

## teko1995

Not sure if I'm in the right place to post this, if not please direct me.

I have Microsoft Office 2007, on a phenom quad-core 2.3 ghz with 3 Gigs of ram.  Running Vista 32 Bit.

After using the program for about 4 months with no problem, both Microsoft Word 2007, and Outlook 2007 Started Crashing just as soon as it came up.

Word has become a little more stable.. but usually cannot save anything before it freezes up.

Outlook crashes as it starts to show Outlook window, never finishes loading.  Mesage I receive is:  "Microsoft Office Outlook has stopped working
A problem caused the program to stop working correctly.  Windows will close the program and notify you if a solution is available."

Any thoughts or possible solutions would be much welcomed, as it has been pretty hard to run on this desktop without both full programs running normally.

Also I have run Microsoft Office Diagnostics with nothing abnormal found.

Thank you in Advance! 

Mike

----------


## ExlGuru

Most likely, you have an issue with one or more of your Add-ins. Look for them in Tools, Options, Other tab, Advanced button. Some addins are listed in COM Add-ins, others are under Add-in Manager.


Disable your add-ins by unchecking them and selecting OK. Then shutdown and restart Outlook. If this does not correct the problem or if the add-in isn't listed in either location, you'll need to edit the registry at HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Office\Outlook\Addins\ to disable it.

----------

